# Ook maar even voorstellen



## Peerke (Sep 19, 2012)

Hallo iedereen, ik ben Peter (roepnaam Peer of Peerke) en kom uit Noord Brabant en ben net 48 geworden.
Ik kijk hier al een tijdje mee en vond het nu toch maar eens tijd om me netjes aan te melden en voor te stellen.

Ik ben al lang een fan van (mechanische) horloges en klokken. Ik ben trouwens een echte mechanica fanaat, want ik verzamel ook nog oude bromfietsen/hulpmotoren, waar ik regelmatig ritten mee ga rijden.

Qua horloges heb ik niet echt veel aparte dingen. Ik heb een paar Chinese horloges met de naam van zeer gerenommeerde Zwitserse mrken er op. Ik heb ze vooral gekocht omdat ik het mooie mechanische uurwerkjes vind en niet omdat er Brequet, Patek Philippe of Breitling op staat. Voor mijn part hadden er een paar Chinese karakters op gestaan en dan had ik het ook goed gevonden. Een Russische "Paketa"of "Raketa" en een oude Oost-Duitse Ruhla behoren ook tot de verzameling.
Ik heb ook een paar zakhorloges. Daarnaast ben ik liefhebber van klokken en naast een Franse Comtoise met spillegang heb ik een Friese Staartklok met scheepjemechaniek, een Friese Stoelklok met maanfase aanduiding, een staande klok met maanfase aanduiding en heb ik in 2011 zelf een houten klok gemaakt. Ik heb een paar platen multiplex gekocht en heb alle onderdelen (dus tandwielen, anker, wijzerplaat, wijzers, slinger etc) gefiguurzaagd. De tekeningen voor deze klok heb ik op het WWW gevonden in Hawaii. De houten klok loopt wonderwel zeer goed op tijd (als tenminste de luchtvochtigheid niet te extreem hoog wordt).

Als het goed is komt morgen mijn Harald Maas horloge binnen dat ik besteld heb.
Ik zal ook wel eens een paar foto's plaatsen van mijn horloges als daar intersse voor is.

Hier wil ik het voorlopig even bij laten.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Welkom Peter, ben benieuwd naar die Harald Maas en hoop dat je wat meer informatie kunt geven en wat foto's kunt posten, zodra je hem hebt. Wat betreft die fake horloges, moet ik je toch even op onze huisregels wijzen. Daarin is opgenomen dat we liever niet hebben dat die op Watchuseek besproken worden.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Hoi Peter,

Ook namens mij, Welkom :-!

Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's, met uitzondering van de 'verkeerd gelabelde' versies dan, die zijn hier niet toegestaan, zoals Ernie al aangaf.
Ook van de klokken trouwens, die zien we hier eigenlijk bijna niet.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Welkom hier!

Ook benieuwd naar je Maas! Verder zijn er ook nog genoeg echte Chinese merken te vinden, maar dat zal je ongetwijfeld nog wel merken straks hieronder. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Welkom hier!
> 
> Ook benieuwd naar je Maas! Verder zijn er ook nog genoeg echte Chinese merken te vinden, maar dat zal je ongetwijfeld nog wel merken straks hieronder. ;-)


Bidle zet hem voor, ik zal er wat inkoppen 

Zomaar wat echte Chinese merken uit eigen collectie, allen mechanisch natuurlijk























































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Welkom hier!
We zien inderdaag graag foto's.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Welkom en och, 'rule 8' watches kunnen prima worden opgevoed. De mijne (ik kende het merk niet eens toen ik 'm kreeg...) is van deze stapel onderdelen...










Naar deze klok omgetoverd.










Al is de wijzerplaat nog van simpel papier. Ik ben nu aan het kijken hoe ik dit netjes kan realiseren.


----------



## Peerke (Sep 19, 2012)

Bedankt iedereen voor het warm welkom.
Ik wist niet dat je het hier niet over fake merken mocht hebben en dat doe ik dan ook niet meer.

Vandaag is het Harald Maas horloge binnen gekomen. Hij ziet er leuk uit moet ik zeggen.
De oplichtende wijzerplaat is erg mooi, maar licht niet zo heel erg lang op.

Zo meteen maar eens even de fotocamera tevoorschijn halen en een foto maken.

Peerke


----------



## Peerke (Sep 19, 2012)

Even een paar fotootjes van de Harald Maas.
Het zijn niet de beste foto's, maar voor nu even gaat het wel.


----------



## Peerke (Sep 19, 2012)

De eerste tekeningen van mijn houten zelfbouw klok


En in de figuurzaag voorbewerkingsfase


Hier een foto van mijn houten zelfbouw klok. Intussen wel weer wat beter afgewerkt.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hé Peer,

Een beetje laat, maar ook welkom op Kaliber 2010. Die houten klok is wel gaaf zeg. De Harald Maas trouwens ook. Van de versies op zijn website, zou ik ook jouw model gekozen hebben.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------

